# Powhatan



## RuralEngineer (Nov 7, 2013)

Heading to Williamsburg this weekend.  The Kitchen is closed.  Anyone have any additional information.  We really love the kitchen and it's unique atmosphere.

Also hope to have time to learn a little more about the luxury collection.

Stephen


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 7, 2013)

What is the luxry collection ?


----------



## gjw007 (Nov 7, 2013)

pedro47 said:


> What is the luxry collection ?



Extremely expensive houses available to gold and platinum members


----------



## RuralEngineer (Nov 11, 2013)

*Update*

Did the update.  Enjoyed the gift.  Price per point is up.  Emphasis on using points as your vacation currency.  I understand the model but don't yet see the benefits.

Stephen


----------



## RuralEngineer (Nov 12, 2013)

"all but original use being too expensive because of the 'rate of exchange.'"

Yeh that is the part that I do not understand.  The math just does not work.

More people using their timeshares as second homes.  Longer stays, and increased desire to travel.  I have been using Powhatan as a second home since 2005.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Dec 24, 2013)

*Update*

I did the update again.  Nothing new.  The kitchen is still closed although it is being used for some private events.  Looked at the math again regarding travel services.  Points for anything other then accommodations are a poor use of one's investment.

Current retail pricing is not sustainable.  DRI must be trying to just market to the 1%.


Stephen


----------



## hvsteve1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Marketing to the 1%?  Why at my update she told me I could become platinum for a mere $124,000.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 30, 2013)

hvsteve1 said:


> Marketing to the 1%?  Why at my update she told me I could become platinum for a mere $124,000.



At $124,000 you are the 1%.


----------

